# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Cubby in Bushfire prone land

## boo

Hi Guys, 
This one is hurting my brain  :Confused:  
The NSW planning code has a provision for exempt development of cubby houses. I'm on high level bushfire prone land and it will be within 5m of the house, so it must be non-combustible. 
How does one build a cubby house entirely out of non-combustible materials? 
If I use the BCA as a guide, then do I even have to have fly screens on the doors and windows to protect from ember attack? Otherwise must the entire internal framework be non-combustible too?? It appears that it needs to be built almost like a class 1 building !?!?! 
Notably this recent story appeared about council citing flammable materials as one of the causes for demolition, so it's a topical question. 
I'd really appreciate a response from anyone who's had experience with this.  
Thx heaps.

----------


## commodorenut

I just have to comment on that story before I make my suggestion.... 
1. What right does a neighbour 200m away have to complain about it, especially when it's concealed by bush? 
2. Someone made a comment about it being a garden shed in disguise as a cubby-house.  
In my council area, and a lot of others, you can build a shed up to 10m2 (hence why 3.3m x 3.3m sheds are common).  
Surely you'd build a cubby disguised as a shed then wouldn't you?  
Which leads me to my suggestion - would you consider building a garden shed instead?
It possibly easier to get approval on, and for comfort & safety you can insulate it, line the inside, and fit windows to it.

----------


## boo

> Which leads me to my suggestion - would you consider building a garden shed instead?
> It possibly easier to get approval on, and for comfort & safety you can insulate it, line the inside, and fit windows to it.

  Shed, cubby house, greenhouse - call it whatever you want, the same conditions for exempt development apply under the State Environment Planning Policy 
No approval is needed as long as the criteria is met.  
If you build an aluminium garden shed, then line the inside with flammable material, then the same performance requirement for minimising ember attack appears to apply, which includes screens on doors and any openable part of a window, and even so far as to having non-combustible eaves?!

----------


## boo

Bump  :Smilie:  
Any more info anyone ?

----------


## boo

bump... again. 
anyone done this at all?   
...
...
Anyone? 
...
...
You sir, you over there, how 'bout you ?? 
(Sorry, but I'm having much trouble getting straight answers from anyone...)

----------


## theresearcher

What a great conundrum! 
Main problem is that the building material manufacturers are still developing products to meet bushfire ratings and its taking ages.  People rebuilding homes in Victoria are facing huge delays for all types of home building material to meet standards.  Building Commission Victoria may be able to help you. 
In the meantime, a couple of chairs and blankets make good cubbies for kids outdoors and are temporary (and endless fun) as many of us will remember.

----------


## jago

Boo you should speak with your local inspector at council they will be able to advise what is acceptable, most nsw councils offer a free consultation with a council surveyor/inspector generally between 8:30 -10am  :2thumbsup:

----------


## sports fan

the reason why pittwater council cited that cubby house to be demolished is purely politcs and power games 
it has absolutly nothing to do with it being non combustable material being used

----------


## boo

> the reason why pittwater council cited that cubby house to be demolished is purely politcs and power games 
> it has absolutly nothing to do with it being non combustable material being used

  I suspect the council was glad it was non-combustible because it gave them a legal way out of taking the blame for making a decision in favour of whoever the bloody whinger was. 
Notably, it is exactly that scenario that I'd like to avoid. If I make it according to the NSW housing code, then if/when some moron tries to complain about it the council (upon inspection) will find no reason to support the complaint.

----------


## sports fan

http://www.bushfire.nsw.gov.au/file_...0_F5C26EE1.pdf 
boo,
the above link gives a summary of the australian standards for building in bushfire zones sounds like your in a level3 area so non-combustable timber, window screens etc probably apply in your situation... but unless your going to paint the roof purpal so your neighbours whinge to your council he will be the wiser?

----------


## boo

Thanks sports fan, 
That link is to AS3959-1999 which has just become obsolete - I had to purchase the AS 3959-2009, which is specified as the new "deemed to satisfy" solution by the BCA 2010.  
It's great the RFS have posted the old version for free, but there are a couple of significant differences between the two documents which can cause non-compliance.  
I'd love to post the new version, but the terms of purchase stipulate that I can't  :Frown:

----------


## sports fan

boo, it sounds like your up to speed and ontop of the regs mate you should be the one dishing out the advice haha 
let us know how the costs come in bushfire certified cubby vs. how you wouldve built it otherwise (conventionally) id be interested to know, as i fear for you it will be one pricey cubby!! cheers

----------

